# Awkward Classical Music Photos



## Lunasong

Because publicity stills can sometimes be too creative...





































more http://awkwardclassicalmusicphotos.com/


----------



## Sid James

This one below with our Australian Chamber Orchestra is a bit artificial/contrived but not going too far, if you will.

In a way, their image reflects their programming, which isn't exactly cutting edge but does include a fair deal of new or newer music.

Contrast their image with the Sydney Symphony Orchestra, shown HERE, and this contrast is clear. This recent photo is the same sort that was taken 20 or 30 years ago, with the then members of the orchestra in exactly the same location. Says something about "establishment" values, doesn't it?...


----------



## Lunasong

^^I like this one, although I think it would have worked better without the two spots.

Strategically placed instruments:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rachel Podger and Andrew Manze - I don't want either of them defending me in a duel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sid James said:


> This one below with our Australian Chamber Orchestra is a bit artificial/contrived but not going too far, if you will.
> 
> In a way, their image reflects their programming, which isn't exactly cutting edge but does include a fair deal of new or newer music.


Sid - re: your pic of the ACO - is that Satu Vanska (violinist centre-left in the white top)? Delightful creature!


----------



## Lunasong

The lingerie edition...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lunasong - I hope you haven't pre-empted anyone's avatar options!


----------



## Lunasong

This one caught my eye; then I read the photographer's note:
_ I love how the neck of the clarinet interacts with ***'s neck. It reminds me of a Canadian Goose resting on his shoulder._ :lol:

more clarinet weirdness.









as a flying saucer lands?


----------



## Lunasong

no.....please don't do it!









don't do this either.


----------



## Lunasong

These photos are of the Ohio State University Double Bass Ensemble. Good thing this college has more going for it than football.









zombies 








Snow White and the seven dwarves
http://doublebassblog.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/601.jpg








The Bassos (relatives of the Sopranos)

http://www.isbworldoffice.com/images/gallery/OSU_Double_Bass_Ensemble.gif


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lunasong

Can you guess which one plays cello??


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

keep the horns at the back NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## Lunasong

OMG Robert Pattinson!


----------



## Lunasong

Conductors:


----------



## Sid James

elgars ghost said:


> ...
> 
> Sid - re: your pic of the ACO - is that Satu Vanska (violinist centre-left in the white top)? Delightful creature!


Yes I think it is.



Lunasong said:


> The lingerie edition...
> 
> ...


She can, ahem, blow my trumpet any day of the week ...


----------



## kv466

Lunasong said:


>


Did I ever mention four of my girlfriends are in a quartet?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sid James

You'd have to be a Houdini to get out of this "situation" or maybe call the fire brigade...


----------



## Sid James

A cliche as old as the gods of Valhalla. But gets me on my funny bone all the time...


----------



## Sid James

A bit too big an image, but a guy HERE built a cello out of lego blocks, and some photos of him playing it, etc...


----------



## Sid James

Our *flautist Jane Rutter *has always been creative with her image. The one below a bit tame for her. Check out her album covers, one with a fair bit of exposed flesh, caused a fair bit of a stir back in the 1980's, well for a classical cover anyway. Also another one with her dressed up as a powdered wig, appropriate for Mozart's music on that disc...


----------



## Guest

Her infamous nude cover:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sid James

Move over 4'33" we now have the very unpredictable *inflatable conductor *(awkward I suppose for the musicians, what the hell do they play?). I suppose this inflatable balloon would probably have nothing on some of the usual inflated egos of the "reaL" maestros who step up to the podium?...


----------



## Sid James

The famous, or infamous, PDQ Bach -


----------



## Lunasong

It was difficult for me to find "creative" publicity photos of choirs...then I found this one choir which excels in creativity.


----------



## Sid James

The QANTAS, Aussie airline, had similar ads of choir singing in these iconic locations, the song they sung was _ I still Call Australia HOme_ by Peter Allen...


----------



## Lunasong

My son showed me this artsy-fartsy four hands piano video today; I say it qualifies:


----------



## Lunasong

This is a classic pose, but I've never seen trombones like these! Also, poor horn player, the only one who didn't bring an arsenal.









more brass quintet:


----------



## Lunasong

after searching for "conductor portrait" I am surprised that no maestro/maestra has thought to have a portrait taken on a train car...


----------



## Lunasong

Bassoon edition.


----------



## Lunasong

More Bassoon...funny people...


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Philip




----------



## Lunasong

This gentleman promotes himself as a "human trombone player."









Military trombone player









The "Butcher"









Just a man who likes to pose with many trombones.









I've never identified one of my posted portraits by name before, but this is Ryan Howard.


----------



## Lunasong

^^ note strategically placed rocks


----------



## aphyrodite

Forever love this thread.


----------



## Lunasong

he wishes...









Is he cupping more than the bell of his clarinet?


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Moira

This is the best thread on these forums.


----------



## Philip




----------



## Dodecaplex

Moira said:


> This is the best thread on these forums.


Better than the fetish thread?


----------



## Moira

Dodecaplex said:


> Better than the fetish thread?


Yip. The fetish thread is really tame for those of us who are really kinky.


----------



## sah




----------



## Lunasong

(what IS it?)


----------



## Yoshi

Lunasong said:


> he wishes...


:lol::lol:



Lunasong said:


>


I can't decide if this is awkward or...awesome?


----------



## Lunasong

Why bother taking the instruments out of their cases?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> (what IS it?)


The question is: what is _this???:_










Playing style:


----------



## Cnote11

Moira said:


> Yip. The fetish thread is really tame for those of us who are really kinky.


Perhaps if you posted?


----------



## Lunasong

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The question is: what is _this???:_


Easy - tromboon.

When my son when to Interlochen, there was one bassoon player in a cabin of horn players (conversely, one horn player in the bassoonist cabin) and they very quickly started experimentation with the hornoon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> Easy - tromboon.
> 
> When my son when to Interlochen, there was one bassoon player in a cabin of horn players (conversely, one horn player in the bassoonist cabin) and they very quickly started experimentation with the hornoon.


You know P.D.Q. Bach then?


----------



## Vaneyes

Hahn-Bin.

View attachment 4434


----------



## Vaneyes

Cello.

View attachment 4435


----------



## Lunasong

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You know P.D.Q. Bach then?


I know well the disgrace of Bobby Corno.


----------



## Lunasong

Carmina Burana









***


----------



## Lunasong

(I don't think this is Don Rath, Jr.)


----------



## aphyrodite

Vaneyes said:


> Cello.
> 
> View attachment 4435


I did watch that Korean horror movie.


----------



## Lunasong

These portraits were all taken by the same photographer: Nikolaj Lund.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Olias

Lunasong said:


>


Love this one.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I like the naked woman ones.

Moar of those please.


----------



## matsoljare




----------



## elgar's ghost

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSSPPAziNwjC3XOPawRIPKR3-7cYpGXrSxljKmEvswZ9CpdWA_u

Perhaps the text for this one goes like this:

'Boulez tries to suppress a snigger as Maderna attempts once more to explain the punchline to Stockhausen'


----------



## Lunasong

John Entwistle









John Lennon

Horn~the go-to instrument when a rock star wants to appear classy.


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


>


Lest you think this is photo-shopped, I found this quote:
_In one sequence, one of the most wanted cellists in the world, Toke Møldrup is wearing his full tuxedo, while holding his cello and bow jumping backwards in to the ocean to result in an epic pose. ''This cello was very cheap and as a matter of fact, it sounded much better after the jump.''_


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I especially like the Shostakovich and Harry Potter resemblance picture. :lol:


----------



## Lunasong

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I like the naked woman ones.
> 
> Moar of those please.











(posted above by MV - original finder's credit to you!)


















not _sans vêtements_, but still with a certain amount of _intention_.


----------



## Lunasong

One can never have too many mallets.

















Or too many arms.









Not sure what the point of this shirt is. Is it so he can get served in a restaurant?









I liked this guy's attitude.


----------



## Lunasong

I saw the Imani Winds in concert earlier this year, which does not mean they escape from feature in this thread.


----------



## Eschbeg

Here's a classic recording of Italian operatic arias. I love how the album cover in no way indulges in stereotypes of Italians.


----------



## Eschbeg

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I like the naked woman ones.
> 
> Moar of those please.


Here's a great picture of a music enthusiast showing off her "busts":


----------



## Lunasong

Thanks for your contributions, Eschbeg. You may enjoy or want to post in this thread for classical music album covers as this thread features awkward pictures of musicians.




































another despairing keyboardist.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Haydn.

View attachment 6638


----------



## Crudblud

Lunasong said:


>


Hahahahahahaha...

*ahem* let me just... hahahahahahahaha...

what I mean to say is... hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

In the thumbnail, I thought that maybe this man was holding a small child. No.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Look Ma, no hands!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Bad hair day (or good?):









I totally agree with this one:


----------



## Lunasong

Musicians, not memes...


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

note the subtle pairing of the scarf with flower.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## googlebordello

Serious.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Hassid

A bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Lunasong

I am not sure I want to know what is going on here.
***









This group is called the Breaking Winds...
***









Undoubtedly the best horn player ever.


----------



## Lunasong

Bandwagon jumpers...


----------



## Hassid

How many of those do you know?


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Guest

A toss-up between awkward and corny--the usual situation with Westminster LPs!


----------



## Lunasong

^^?? Is the guy in black supposed to be Bach, and the one with his back to us Julian Bream?
I did find this pic of Bream as some sort of orchard cowboy.


----------



## matsoljare

Who is this? Looks like a carbon fiber viola....


----------



## Lunasong

Holiday edition.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Playing grab_ _ _.

View attachment 10829


----------



## Lunasong

again, why take your instrument out of the case?


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## rrudolph

Lunasong said:


> Because publicity stills can sometimes be too creative...


I actually know (and play with regularly) the viola da gamba player in this picture. She's also a yoga instructor.

I wouldn't call it awkward (as in embarrasing, like some of these other pictures), but it is somewhat unusual.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> A toss-up between awkward and corny--the usual situation with Westminster LPs!


LOL I have to find this record! :lol:
I wonder if my guitar teacher has it?


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Cosmos

These are honestly the funniest photos I've ever seen thank you all for improving my life


----------



## Lunasong

The forum now only allows insertion of 3 images per post.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong

The HAIR!









When a cig in your mouth just doesn't do it for cool...


----------



## Borodin

Playing music in nature is awkward? Not sure I get it.


----------



## hreichgott

Borodin said:


> Playing music in nature is awkward? Not sure I get it.


Me neither. There must be something more to get about the guys with brass instruments in the trees. Or the bassist in the trees. The guy who looks like Philip Seymour Hoffmann with the dismembered English horn, however, he made me laugh a lot. Thanks Lunasong!


----------



## Lunasong

Borodin said:


> Playing music in nature is awkward? Not sure I get it.


Playing music in nature isn't awkward. Arranging for a photo shoot to show one playing music in nature is awkward.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hreichgott

Someone forgot their bassoon








(Then while I was looking for that image I found all of these by the same artist, each more awkward than the last...)


----------



## Taggart

Thankfully, it wasn't in German or we could have some very odd results -

http://colinon.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/*******.jpg

A bassoon concerto in German? (OK I know it has two t's)


----------



## PetrB

Another 'nude' photo ~ adding a hair of real art to this hysterical train wreck of a thread.
Man Ray ~ Le Violon d'Ingres, _the_ source of many a take-off from this since it was done... in 1924


----------



## Lunasong

To continue the bassoon theme:


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Lunasong




----------



## matsoljare

Not classical, but could you possibly try any harder? :trp:

http://www.jazzwisemagazine.com/bre...-on-tour-with-mobo-winning-pianist-zoe-rahman


----------



## Morimur

rrudolph said:


> I actually know (and play with regularly) the viola da gamba player in this picture. She's also a yoga instructor.
> 
> I wouldn't call it awkward (as in embarrasing, like some of these other pictures), but it is somewhat unusual.


No, not awkward . . . Just stupid.


----------



## Guest

Not a record/CD cover, but yikes!


----------



## WhoseLineFan

A toss-up between awesome and awkward.


----------



## Badinerie

Milla Jovovich plays the Mandolin. Not sure if she plays classical, She has a rather fine instrument though...


----------

